
UPS and the art of sorting a million packages a day - timr
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-9974653-52.html
======
timr
See also: <http://news.cnet.com/2300-13576_3-6242193-1.html>

(related photo set, that doesn't seem to be linked in the article...)

